# PE Breadth



## Adamf (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone, since the exam date is approaching - I am guessing a lot of you have started studying for it.

I have done Project Planning and Means and Methods so far (2 out 8 topics done) - and I feel Mansour's book is well organized and gives some good sample problems. I thought of starting this topic since I haven't seen a breadth page under the PE prep forum.

Can we start sharing Questions/tips/ sample problems regarding the breadth portion on here?

Thanks!


----------

